# New to me canoe project



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Was watching this one on market place. looking forward to seeing your project.


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

goose_ said:


> Was watching this one on market place. looking forward to seeing your project.


Thanks man, it’s my first time messing with boats, so I’m sure it’s gonna be fun…. and probably a little more costly than it needs to be


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Unusual color scheme for a duck boat but interesting design. Should get you way back in the tidal creeks and marsh. Have fun!


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

Took it out for a lil paddle and pole this morning on the river right by my house definitely going to need a cooler or something up front for some counterweight, but super stable for a canoe. Did pretty well even with all the center consoles barreling by.


----------



## Littlefish (11 mo ago)

Following along. What are the plans for "build out"?


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

Littlefish said:


> Following along. What are the plans for "build out"?


So, I don’t really plan to get too crazy, it’s a backwater canoe, and it’s definitely going to get used as such. I want to add some Eva foam strips - or something similar - for the floor and maybe clear coat the floor or something like that, to stiffen it up, and hopefully insulate the floor better, to cut down on noise in shallow water. I would like to paint inside and out. I’ve got a trolling motor just need to buy a battery set up for it. At some point a 5hp 2 stroke would be nice, but in no rush. Am finishing building a pvc trailer for it this weekend, that will work with my bicycle, and I can ride a couple blocks over and I’ve got a finger creek that I can put in at all tides, and plenty of stuff to poke around and find fish.


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

this is the way im rigging it currently, two 1”pvc tubes and paracord rigged to hold rod butts. The larger cooler I load full of ice, basically just because it helps with bow steer when fishing alone, and i use a pelican cooler I’ve had forever as a seat/poling platform. I’ve fished it a good bit, fished about 10 hours with my buddy and no one went in, so I’d say it’s pretty stable.


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

Thats rad man. With these types of craft, the simpler the better. cooler, a rod or two and some tackle and you're golden. What make is that canoe?

Also, nice superfine. A man of culture.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A quick tip for a new canooby... If it floats - keep it anywhere convenient in your canoe. If it sinks (fishing rods, heavier gear...) figure out a way to tether it to a gunnel or thwart in some fashion... That way, when you tip it over the first time you'll still have it after you sort everything out. I learned this the hard way more than fifty years ago (actually in the sixties so I'm not a kid...).

Good luck on that new craft and try to remember that every little thing you add to that craft will add weight which may or may not be helpful - and use it a bit before doing any mods to find out what's really needed and maybe what's not... Any paddle craft will also teach you the value of dry storage.. 

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## Littlefish (11 mo ago)

That little tidal creek you can bike a canoe to, that's my American dream.
I have an old Mohawk I cut the back end off 30 ys ago, and used to stand and paddle before I had seen sup's. Then got into 17-19' boats. In middle age, friends (who can afford the best skiffs) and I (who cannot) are going back to canoes (simplify, helps get away from the crowds). 
Frankly I used to fish sup's bcs they were "cool". I got no time for that anymore. 😏 Years ago was fighting a fish in the winter on the shoreline and found myself blown/pulled into the middle of the bay in winter, waves lapping over the board onto gear, etc. Thought, if only this thing had sides. 💡
That floor is a good idea. Was going scribe Nidaplast to my floor, coat both sides with 1708/epoxy, and make it removable. Keep us updated. Inspiring project.


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

I do something similar with my Gheenoe. sup paddle from the bow.


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

goose_ said:


> Thats rad man. With these types of craft, the simpler the better. cooler, a rod or two and some tackle and you're golden. What make is that canoe?
> 
> Also, nice superfine. A man of culture.


I just picked it up recently, off this site actually, and I love it. Super fun to fish, feels great. It is a bear creek, they’re made in Burlington NC, the model is an “odd duck”, I’m guessing was made for duck hunting, the guy I bought it from put the gheenoe cap on it, had it rigged with a 5hp and trolling motor, I think it was just too much stuff.


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

Littlefish said:


> That little tidal creek you can bike a canoe to, that's my American dream.
> I have an old Mohawk I cut the back end off 30 ys ago, and used to stand and paddle before I had seen sup's. Then got into 17-19' boats. In middle age, friends (who can afford the best skiffs) and I (who cannot) are going back to canoes (simplify, helps get away from the crowds).
> Frankly I used to fish sup's bcs they were "cool". I got no time for that anymore. 😏 Years ago was fighting a fish in the winter on the shoreline and found myself blown/pulled into the middle of the bay in winter, waves lapping over the board onto gear, etc. Thought, if only this thing had sides. 💡
> That floor is a good idea. Was going scribe Nidaplast to my floor, coat both sides with 1708/epoxy, and make it removable. Keep us updated. Inspiring project.


Oh man, I love this canoe, and it’ll be around for a long time, and I am sure I will find use for it for years to come. I will be looking at getting into a skiff in the not so distant future, but two young kids, a lady at home - the boat i want is not in my price range currently, I can hop on the boat with someone else if I have to get out on a skiff, but my neighborhood, and plenty of other spots to fish. Again not in a major rush, haha.


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

excuse the pile of tools, I was looking for the tiny channel locks and dumped the whole bag, but this is the trailer. Pretty much all leftover parts from jobs that I have hoarded for the last two years or so, knowing they would be useful 🤣. The wheels came off a really nice stroller we got with my first born, which hasn’t been used in years. Mother in law gave us hers, which she used like twice And then stored in a closet. Axle is 3/8” all thread rod, that uses a series of nuts/lock washers/flat washers to secure to the caps. Currently waiting on pvc cement to dry, then I will spray paint one solid color, and wrap braces for canoe with black insulation tape. Used tee fittings on the ends so that I can add two more sticks of pvc running length of trailer for a little more structural security, but it’ll be getting fished in the morning !


----------

